# Churchwarden Suggestions



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

I would really like to get a Churchwarden and was wondering if anyone out there had and ideas or suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson

Good quality pipe and makes for a great first Churchwarden IMO because it also comes with a regular stem as well as the longer length and the two are interchangeable should you not like the churchwarden. It's like getting two pipes in one really.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I second that motion and will add that I have a peterson churchwarden that I really like to use for strong tobacco (1792, black xx rope, etc.)

BrSpiritus


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Sav Bing's Favorite. Fantastic pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Sav Churchwarden that smokes really well, the only thing that I'd do differently if I were to purchase another is to make sure the bowl is round & not oval.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Sav Bing's Favorite. Fantastic pipe.


Excellent suggestion. And for the budget minded smokingpipes.com has the black and white rusticated version for $51!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

The Bings fav is not a churchwarden, it's a Liverpool. Now if you're referring to the Black and White Favourite that is a churchwarden and a most excellent pipe for smoking Va tobacco in I must say.

BrSpiritus


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I ment Clark's favorite, my bad. lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't have a Churchwarden in my current collection but have had one on the "to get" list for some time. Reminds me of LOTR every time I see one.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Personally, what I've wanted to do, is convert a Sav into a churchwarden.

there is a huge bowl Sav, that is like the Peterson system pipe, but also takes the filter. I've wanted to commission a churchwarden stem for mine, that takes the filter still and in the style of their system stem.

Imagine how cool and dry of a smoke one would get with a a double filter and a churchwarden stem.

Only thing is, I don't know where I would start to commission something like that and how much it would run.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Personally, what I've wanted to do, is convert a Sav into a churchwarden.
> 
> there is a huge bowl Sav, that is like the Peterson system pipe, but also takes the filter. I've wanted to commission a churchwarden stem for mine, that takes the filter still and in the style of their system stem.
> 
> ...


Tim Thorpe Tim Thorpe - About Me

Search youtube for the user thechemwiz and look for a video about his churchwarden. 
He had Tim Thorpe to make him a long stem to fit in a nice vintage tall bowl, and it looks great. I'm not sure but my guess is it's affordable, fast and nicely done.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I am going to second the Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson. I have always wanted one.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nording has a dual stem pipe for less than half the price of the HCA:

Nording Dual Stem Pipe with Rustic

and some nice freehands as well:

Nording Churchwardens


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Tim Thorpe Tim Thorpe - About Me
> 
> Search youtube for the user thechemwiz and look for a video about his churchwarden.
> He had Tim Thorpe to make him a long stem to fit in a nice vintage tall bowl, and it looks great. I'm not sure but my guess is it's affordable, fast and nicely done.


Here's the video
YouTube - "New" Churchwarden Pipe

Also, I own a Stanwell HCA and am moderately happy with it. It's nice the short and the long stem, but they were both not perfectly bent and are a bit twisted. The pipe itself smokes alright now, but the first 10 or 15 smokes were like a hot furnace.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

If you haven't picked one up yet, search the auctions on the 'bay. I picked up a Comoy's Comet for $35 shipped. It has a smaller bowl that any of the previously mentioned pipes, but smokes cool and lasts forever if packed right. As an added bonus, it was already broken in...

As a B-day present to myself this year I will be getting the HCA, as it just looks so COOL! It's also bent, which the Comet is not. Though with a Churchwarden it's not too big of a deal, as you can see the bowl as it is!ipe:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Requiem said:


> Tim Thorpe Tim Thorpe - About Me
> 
> Search youtube for the user thechemwiz and look for a video about his churchwarden.
> He had Tim Thorpe to make him a long stem to fit in a nice vintage tall bowl, and it looks great. I'm not sure but my guess is it's affordable, fast and nicely done.


Thanks for the info, and the video.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Aaaaaannnd.... If you haven't picked one up, there are lots of Savs on Smokingpipes.com that just came in today. Good prices too!


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

So, is it a myth that churchwardens smoke cooler than traditional shapes? Doesn't make much sense to me. Sure the stem is longer but the difference in heat would seem negligble.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jojah17 said:


> So, is it a myth that churchwardens smoke cooler than traditional shapes? Doesn't make much sense to me. Sure the stem is longer but the difference in heat would seem negligble.


Good point, that puzzles me, too. At the speed the smoke is traveling from the bowl into the mouth, ínside a tube stem, I can´t imagine it cooling much. Also, the infamous tongue bite being a chemical burn, I can´t see the influence of a long stem in preventing it.


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

It is surprising how much cooler a few inches of travel makes. I would recommend you try one at least once.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't find that churchwarden smokes cooler. And it is not comfortable for me dealing with extra long stem. Feels like a third arm. 
I think it should be really appealing on aesthetics' part to buy one.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Seekeroftruth said:


> It is surprising how much cooler a few inches of travel makes. I would recommend you try one at least once.


I do have a churchwarden and smoke it often, but the temperature of the smoke itself is a unknown concept to me. I think I never feel the smoke hotter or colder, in any pipe/with any tobaccos... 
Also, I seem to be imune to tongue bite, and I don´t know if when smokers talk about a cool smoke they are reffering to the temperature itself or to the absence of tongue bite.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't have one, but I do have a big Canadian that's about seven inches from bowl to stem. I think the "cooler" idea is more related to steam - which I've always thought is the basis for bite. Smoldering damp tobacco produces smoke and moisture, or steam. I think the longer distance from stem to bowl provides greater surface area for the steam to condense on. For instance, I get a much steamier smoke from a nose-warmer-length pipe than my Canadian.


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

That makes sense. Just seems to me that in a comparison of a churchwarden to lets say, a standard pipe shape at 5-6 inches in length, the difference would be much less than when comparing a churchwarden to a nosewarmer. Its all relative I suppose.


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

pipemike, did you end up choosing a pipe yet?


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

No I have not decided on one yet, there are so many choices and this forum has given me so much more to think about.


----------

